# Got some news...



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

So, I was so excited that I wanted to share this news yesterday, but I didn't have time, lol. I was consumed with doing other stuff while chatting in GP Chat. Anyways, my boss calls me up here at work yesterday tellin me that they went to court yesterday mornin and the folks in the rental house didn't show, so it's official, they have 10 days to get out, or they're being escorted out by the police with only what they can carry with them. On top of that, the boss asked me how much I'm being paid currently, and I told her. She then told me to call the lady who does our payroll and tell her that my pay is being raised by $0.75 (doesn't seem like much, but it's a signifcant increase, and more than the last manager here was making, lol!) She said that the raise is effective this pay period, which means the raise goes back to last Monday the 17th! So, I got a raise, and my house will be empty in 10 days and I'll finally be able to move in and bring Snoop home!! :woof: :woof: :woof: :woof::clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Congrats! It always great when things work out how you hoped


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

good news, great day ! love when everything comes together. i wish you a easy move, get ready, peace and happinesss train is headed your way


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Great news! I wish I could get a raise...and a new dog :clap::woof:


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Good news Bevie !!! blah @ 10 more days tho lets just move them out NOW!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

LOL @ Ronnie! Heck yeah! I'm all for that one!! C'mon, lets go! Thanks Holly, Oscar and Dave for the congrats!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG OMG Bev, what freakin fantabulous news, this makes me SUPER SUPER happy, Oh I can't wait to see Snoop at your house and you all getting comfy. Congrats girlie, you all deserve it.


----------



## krazy4pits (May 16, 2010)

congrats on you recent good luck!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Tye and Ant! I appreciate it so much! I can't wait either, lol!! Not much longer now!! Woohoo!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea Bev thats frickin awesome. I'm so glad all is working out for you. I bet your excited to moving in and get Snoop home  So awesome :woof: :woof:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes, Krystal! I am super stoked!! I've been doin the happy dance all day yesterday and today, lol! I look like the lil doggy dancin back n forth, lol!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

omg FINALLY!!! feels like its been forever since we talked. didn't know all that garbage was goin on. exciting that snoop is almost home tho!!!  YAY!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Shoot I am doing afreakin happy dance for you girl. Woo Hoo, new house, new dog, new camera, TONS of pics, I can't wait  Yay, Bev I really am super happy for you, yu deserve it


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oooo that's so exciting! Congrats girl!!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

haha Tye! Yeah, I know, right!? Thanks Megan!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Isn't it Aimee!? I'm so thrilled.. cantcha tell!? Haha... *does little happy dance in seat*


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

doing a happy dance now for ya Bev


----------



## rys_rockin01 (May 18, 2010)

That's awesome! :] It's always good to hear you're getting a raise and that things are starting to go how you want them to. lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Yay for more money,new house and new pet!Congrats!!!!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh wow that's wonderful Auntie Bev, that is soooooo wonderful


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*yiippee*

goody goody gumdrops!! that is fantastic!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol @ everybody!! Thank you so much for the congrats!! I'm still dancin, lol! Got my new camera today, and the little care package that Tye sent me  I'm so good right now!! Can't wait to start sharing pix and vids with ya'll!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

You guys gotta take a bunch of pics. You should totally make a moving Journal for Snoop. Snoop leaving with Holly and all the pit stops, then the arival of Snoop with you. I think It would be a great thread.  You can look back on it and see the journey he made to get to you  It would be great


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Yaayyy! It's always nice to hear happy news  75 cents is quite a bit when added up


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha.. yeah it is LG! It's gonna help a bunch! I'm glad too!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ooo Bev, I love Krystal's idea about the moving journal, aww I'm glad you liked your care package, I can't wait to see y'all in your new place with Snoop all snuggled on the couch  YIPEE!!!!!!


----------

